# Otter



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Early Saturday morning, I loaded up the family and we set off for Otter Creek Reservoir. There was a small gathering from another forum (UFT) taking place and I had committed to going a couple of months earlier.

We arrived at 9:00am to threatening skies and a constant wind that was just strong enough to keep me from pumping up my tube or getting the fly rods out. My wife and kids stayed in the car while I tested the waters.

After lobbing out a minnow to soak, I made my way through several lures until I finally got a connection with a chrome Jake's lure:










I didn't measure, but she looked about 19 inches long. She hit within 15 feet of shore and didn't want to come in. A few casts later and my Jake's was kept by a snag.

Moving onto the ever trusty Blue Fox, I picked up a feisty male that ended up breaking off one of the barbs of my lure's treble hook. It was probably only 17 inches, but very aggressive. Again, he took within 15 feet of shore.










Other people in our group that had already been there for a couple of days stated that the fish were mostly hanging out over 10 feet of water and taking chironomids. Red and crystal seemed to be good combos for them.

I can only imagine that egg patterns and egg sucking leeches/bead buggers would also work, but I never got the chance. The wind started gusting stronger and stronger while some snow blew in.

My family only made it out of the car long enough to roast some smoked sausages in the pavillion. Once that was finished, we said our goodbyes and took off while entertaining thoughts of fishing other waters along the way.

Sadly, the weather only got worse the further north we got. The heavy rain made for a lot of standing water on the roadways and getting home was pretty intense. Visibility was poor and traction was low. We hydroplaned quite a bit, but made it back home safely.

Despite the crummy weather conditions, it was still nice to get out with the family. We all managed to stay in good spirits. It would've been nice to get out on the tube, but I'll have to wait until next week.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That first one is a toad LOAH. I think they need to build a huge wind break around that south end. :mrgreen: Can you imagine how sweet that would be?!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a good time those are some nice fish thanks for sharing the pictures. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Finally........another fine report from LOAH !!! *\-\*

Good going LOAH !! Too bad about all this yucky spring weather for such a long drive. But we got to thank you showing us some nice fat fish !!


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the great report and pics!
+1 for Toad!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I was thinking about you guys, the weather looked like it was going to suck I was hoping you would have a few hour window there. The O.C. and one other place are the only places I have had any luck stillwater fly fishing. You can always count on the jakes for a fish rainbows are little whores for the jakes. Thanks for the report!


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Slayed.


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice fish! Those are some fatties!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice fish there.


----------

